# Which surround sound recordings would you wish hey existed, but they don't?



## Wunderhorn (Feb 15, 2013)

Of those of you who enjoy surround sound recordings e.g. on SACD or Blu-Ray etc... Haven't you wished that certain works were available in such a recording but to your knowledge there is nothing out there yet?

What do you wish to have as a surround sound recording that does not (yet) exist?

I'm going to start with these:

*Alexander Scriabin/Alexander Nemtin - Preparation for the Last Mystery*.
(Although the stereo sound is excellent, it was crime not to record it in full surround.)

*Georgy Sviridov - Hymns and Prayers*
(Same here, gorgeous stereo sound but sorely missed opportunity for surround.)

*Josef Marx - Autumn Symphony*
(Only an internet live recording available with Swierczewski, I do not count the Botstein recording because there the work has been cut short, it is not complete.)


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd like Ives' Holidays Symphony with the antiphonal parts in the rear. I picked up the Keeping Score blu-ray in hopes it would be mixed that way, but it wasn't


----------

